# weight gain and medication



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I think you need to talk to your doctor.. it sounds like you may be deficient in something hence the cravings.

Is their room to change your medication? I'm worried that you say you get sick when you half the dose. Having gone through addiction earlier in the year to a painkiller, that's a massive red light...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you tell me what the medication is and what it is being used for, I may have some ideas. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

4horses said:


> For a few years I was 110 lbs and struggling to keep weight on. I would get sick and lose it again. I could fit in my old clothes from middle school. I started a new medication in January. I've gained 45 lbs. The medicine reminds me of how people describe marijuana. I can eat anything in sight and the hunger carvings are absurd.
> 
> I tried taking half a dose and got sick immediately. It looks like I can only taper it to 3/4th a dose without issue.
> 
> ...


You're not on Abilify by any chance, are you? I gained 25 pounds in 2014 alone due to the ravenous appetite this med gave me. Stopped the med in June, had a horrible withdrawal, but the inexplicable hunger is gone and I've lost a few pounds just being off of it.

The bottom line is that you need to contact your doctor immediately and tell him or her about what's happening and your concerns.

Best of luck to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, your doctor is the one you should be talking to. Sounds like there are changes to be made.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's an antidepressant that you're taking, I would definitely talk to your doctor about trying a new one. Some antidepressants can make you gain or lose weight (and yes, I've heard Abilify causes a ton of weight gain that's hard to get off) and have cravings. Beware of the potency of the drugs they give you. I was on Effexor and went through horrid withdrawals getting off of it. The medicine was not worth it.

If it's a different type of med, that's a little more difficult, especially if it's for something that's physically amiss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmmm... is there any way to address the condition without a drug that creates huge problems in your present and future life? I mean, alternative therapies maybe, like acupuncture / naturopathy? If it's depression, there was a study a while back that showed that putting people into aerobics or dance classes several times a week (rhythmic movement, high heart rate high impact exercise) was actually as good or better for abating depression than treatment with chemical antidepressants. The effects of vigorous exercise get the body making its own "happy" chemicals, improve sleep and mood, etc, and none of those horrific side effects. Big pharma doesn't like this as antidepressants are a tidy earner for them, and luckily for them, doctors are prescribing them like they used to prescribe valium (which is probably far more harmless) and thalidomide...


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

In my personal opinion, a medication that supposedly 'helps' one problem only to create a list of others is not a valid choice of therapy. But that is also just my personal opinion. 

I would recommend seeing a Naturopathic Doctor or a Nutritionist. These are professionals that will be able to pinpoint specific deficiencies or toxic states that you may be in, and how to help your body heal itself.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I finally got a hold of my doctor. We are doing blood work next week to check my thyroid and some other stuff.

I'm on an appetite stimulant which is known for causing weight gain. I can't go off of it or I will lose all the weight I have gained. Without it I can't keep food down. Unfortunately it has side effects like messing up blood cell levels and increasing inflammatory cytokines. 

I've successfully cut it down to half a dose and my weight has stabilized. Sometimes my GI tract flares up at random times, so I will probably need to adjust the dosage depending on flare ups. 

Now if I could just figure out why I'm so fatigued and cold all the time?


----------

